# Someone get rid of this heat!



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Would love to take my daughter to a festival in the area today but it is suppose to be 102 degrees. Not good to have a 4 yr old outside in that for too long. 

Anyone have any ideas of things I can do today? Will probably go see some fireworks later but the rest of the day is going to be boring if I don't come up with something. Plus, I'm moving in a few days so my apartment is pretty well boxed up. 

Need some ideas here.


----------



## Emma1981 (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you in LV like me? Actually 102 here isn't bad - a humid state elsewhere and forget it :|


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Indoor pool or indoor movie theater or find one of those outdoor plazas that have shade canopy as well as a cooling mist system. I went to college in AZ and was a nanny for two kids, I would take them to one of those plazas and bring bubbles for them to blow or just small toys for them to play with. Then sit and have ice coffee or ice cream or chill out literally and figuratively. The movies can be a good place to go together with outdoor place with cooling system and shade. Then go to dinner somewhere even a fast food place that has an indoor play area. That should get you through to fireworks time.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Is 4 too young to make biscuits or play with the dough really? 
I don't have children, but something creative or related to learning or repetion might be fun for them. Perhaps creating a house from boxes (if you have them) or dressing up?


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

All, good ideas. Part of my problem is my apartment is boxed up since I'm moving on Friday! lol. I left out the necessities for play, etc. 

Live in the midwest so the humidity is crazy! Was going to go to pool but we do that EVERY day! She likes it so why not, eh? May do a movie again. She wants to see Brave at some point. This weekend I won't get her out of the house since we'll be in our new apartment and she'll be decorating her room. 

Would love to take her shopping for room stuff but I'm kind of strapped for cash. Maybe let her pick out one or two things for her room? 

Keep the ideas coming. One of them is going to stick!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Kaleidoscope? It's free and she can be active there. 

Ignore my question about the packing too... I see now


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Thu 101
Fri 105
Sat 105
Sun 105 64% humidity
Mon 104 Hailstorm + flash flood 
Tues 103 
Wed 101 Flash flood

Welcome to NC.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know I'm in the Midwest too. All I can suggest is mall play areas, libraries with good kid areas, McDonald's play area or burger king play area. I know it sucks. I feel so cooped up. Luckily we live in a house with a yard so kids can play in the sprinkler. Oh also I think it's Barnes and noble that has a Thomas the tank engine train table. I was very poor when my daughter was four and I was single. In bad weather that's pretty much everything she did and she loved it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> I know I'm in the Midwest too. All I can suggest is mall play areas, libraries with good kid areas, McDonald's play area or burger king play area. I know it sucks. I feel so cooped up. Luckily we live in a house with a yard so kids can play in the sprinkler. Oh also I think it's Barnes and noble that has a Thomas the tank engine train table. I was very poor when my daughter was four and I was single. In bad weather that's pretty much everything she did and she loved it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We do ALL of those things!!! lol Love taking her to Barnes and Noble. Think I'm just getting tired of doing the same things with her. And yes, finances are an issue right now. 

Most of today has been a moot point. We went swimming for a while today and decided to hang out at home for a bit. She's not feeling real good so she's happy watching tv with dad right now. So proud of her swimming though. She's learned so much this summer and I've gotten to teach her to swim. 3 weeks ago she wouldn't put her head under the water and now she's jumping off of diving boards and swimming by herself.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

104 isn't bad... you could take her to a lake or water park but that was probably already suggested. If outdoors... that is.. and make sure she has sun screen and I would get one of those spray mist fans as well as making sure there is plenty of water available to drink. IF you did anything outside that is.. lol. Inside.. well aside from what everyone else listed... and they may have listed this already but.....

Board games such as Candy land
Do a puzzle together
Watch a movie
This may be a bit messy but if you have a bubble machine or well something you can blow bubbles with.. thats fun to do indoors as well. 
You can have her help you bake cookies or something along those lines.
Do some arts and craft projects
Color pictures together


Those are just a few that comes to mind that I've done with my kids.. lol


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Appreciate the feedback, everyone! We painted for a while, went swimming for a couple of hours, went to a 4th of july carnival and watched some fireworks. My little daredevil doesn't want to ride the carousel anymore. She wants to ride the thrill rides. My stomach is still a bit sicky! 

It was an awesome night and the best part was cuddling up with my girl on the blanket and watching a pretty darn good fireworks show. Tomorrow I think we are just gonna chill out here most of the day. She's gonna need to recover from today!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Supposed to be 103-104 here this weekend. I am soo over it.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Yep,over a hundred every Damn day and its 25 dergrees hotter on the mills...just slowly saping the strenght out of me.....11 hours shifts....ugh.
I want fall and foot ball!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Its 104 here and our AC unit went out yesterday. Repair man can't come til 8 tonight at the earliest. Ugh.. the unit is only 6 years old. 

I learned something though... If you keep the windows closed, it does stay cooler inside... That and tile floors for the bedroom was a good choice afterall!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh you lot stop showing off!! Its been raining in the UK non stop for weeks! There goes our summer!

:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Oh you lot stop showing off!! Its been raining in the UK non stop for weeks! There goes our summer!
> 
> :scratchhead::scratchhead:


We'll swap! We haven't seen a good solid rain in weeks  ugh.. 91 inside and counting.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, can't beat the heat so jump in the pool! I've been to the swimming pool more this summer than I have combined my entire life! My daughter is addicted to that place. Not that I mind. I always find something to keep me occupied.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Ugh its 115 degrees on the mills already and getting hotter...I'M melting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

We keep getting threats of rain, but nothing... So yeah, we've been in our little pool a lot too. One excellent thing.. our nearly 4 year old twins know how to swim now


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh stop yer moaning 102 is only 38C. 
Greetings from sunny Australia. It froze here last night..

For kids.
Hat. 
Long sleeved light top.
Sunscreen.
Hit the shade when you can. 
Icypoles.
Sprinkler.
Rash vests.
sunscreen.
Pool!

Grown ups.
Hot tea in the day.
BEER at end of day.
Wet sheet on bed.
fans.
Close curtains and windows in AM when coolest. 
Close doors.
Turn off all heat generating appliances. [Plasma screens]

Complaints will be accepted when it hits 108F in the shade.
111F you get real sympathy


----------

